# My New Silverbacks...



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Silverback pix click here


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Nice, let us know how you like em.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Sure will.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DAMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aargh4:


I cant see them from work!!!!!!!!!! I'll have to wait till Im home!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Man.....the lugs are HUGE....they are 1.75 inches....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you rode em yet?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet tires Boot


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> you rode em yet?


no....getting them put on tomorrow


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Sweet... I love the looks of them...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of them mounted....

http://community.webshots.com/slideshow/573268659QqDEFP?mediaPosition=1

Theses things are UNREAL......I took it over to the lake....I was worried about them cause I like Outlaws alot.....well.....all I can say is Silverbacks for me here on out. I got a race in 2 weeks.....I will know how they do in the pit then....but they pull real hard.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they look badace! :rockn:


----------



## mattg (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome to the silverback world!!!! Warning......mudholes will be easier to go through!!! LOL I sure like mine, but may get rid of them because they tear up the yard and ride to rough for the kiddos.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I took the out today....all I can say is there will be no more Outlaws for me.....and I love the Outlaws. The next race in is 2 weeks....if they do what everyone says I will be very pleased...I will post after the race and let you all know. Till this day I still think EDL's are the Best Race tire.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i bet rice'n canes would do well in a pit since they're so skinny


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Ther's been several people that have tried rice cains . Crush locks are all the rage now. They have to be alot lighter also.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good Bootlegger.Are them 30"s ?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Looks good Bootlegger.Are them 30"s ?



No Sir....28x10x12's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good looking tires. i wanna try 32's!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Get some!! lol You'de be done with those Outlaws if you tried the 32's!!

Looks real good Bootlegger!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^ Get some!! lol You'de be done with those Outlaws if you tried the 32's!!
> 
> Looks real good Bootlegger!!



Thanks....I am really IMpressed with these


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my new Zilla's mounted on stock wheels today for the trails.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man you must be ballin!
2 new sets of tires!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> man you must be ballin!
> 2 new sets of tires!


Great Sponsor is all I can say....:rockn: A HUGE Thanks to Matt at Mud-Throwers.....:notworthy:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Sounds like a great guy to do business with!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ Sounds like a great guy to do business with!



He is.....Great Guy!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is Pics of it all cleaned up...taking it to the race on the 11th.

http://community.webshots.com/slideshow/573268659QqDEFP?mediaPosition=9


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking sharp Bootlegger.

Be sure and take the camera to the race with you. Get some videos if you can.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Looking sharp Bootlegger.
> 
> Be sure and take the camera to the race with you. Get some videos if you can.


I will on the 11th race....I will be by myself on the one in SC on the 18th... The one on the 11th is a local race. Its the first event ever. I hope we have enough to show up. If not I am going to keep working until I make it a good place to race....The Pit is New and Nice.:rockn: The Race on the 18th is an ECMR race...its a Swamp Cross.


----------

